#ubuntu-my 2011-08-22
<ks> hello!
<wisevoyager> Ahlan wa sahlan..:-D
<wisevoyager> http://brolinux.blogspot.com/
#ubuntu-my 2011-08-25
<goldsniper_> salam
<goldsniper_> ade orang tak ni?
#ubuntu-my 2011-08-27
<b4b4n1n469> :)
<b4b4n1n469> salam :)
<b4b4n1n469> x jawab dose :)
<b4b4n1n469> tenet putus lak :P
<b4b4n1n469> salam again :)
<b4b4n1n469> x jwb dose :)
<b4b4n1n469> sape ade kt sini :)
<b4b4n1n469> xde org :O
<rzr> hi
<rzr> can you suggest some malaysia general discussion english speaking irc chanel ?
<apixz> Assalammualaikum
<mypapit> !wtf|e-jat
<lubotu2> e-jat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mypapit> !wtf|sumardi
<lubotu2> sumardi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mypapit> !wtf| lobak 
<lubotu2> lobak: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ejat> erk 
<ejat> kenapakah mypapit 
<ejat> menjerit2
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-20
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> selamat hari raya
<shah`> wsalam..selamat ari raya darknite
<darknite> shah dan shahlinux orang yg sama ke?
<shah`> yer
<darknite> oo...salam perkenalan
<shah`> salam perkenalan jg
<darknite> shah' raya kat mana?
<shah`> lebanon
<shah`> darknite?
<darknite> aku kat KL saje shah `
<shah`> oooo
<darknite> shah `
<shah`> yer
<shah`> ?
<darknite> aku raya kat tempat keje saje...
<darknite> sedih2
<shah`> hahaha
<shah`> apa nak sedih bro
<shah`> smlm pun aku raya kat opis
<darknite>  hmm
<darknite> yeke?
<darknite> bro keje ape kat oversea?
<shah`> keje biasa2 je
<shah`> ari ni off..esk keje balik
<darknite> yeke
<darknite> hmm...x nk raya kat malaysia ke shah `
<shah`> bkn x nak bro
<shah`> da keje
<shah`> nak wat camne
<darknite> oo
<darknite> shah ` nnt blh la ajar saya linux kan
<darknite> meng
<darknite> shah ` dah tido ke?
 * shah` pun masih n00b dlm linux
<darknite> yeke? sbb aku nie baru saje gune linux dlm tahun nie baru
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-21
<shah`> !ping
<lubotu2`> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.987 seconds from shah`
<shah`> selamat selamat ari raya
<shah`> !ping shahlinux
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.961 seconds from shahlinux
<shah`> ;]
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-22
<excalibr> helo kengkwn
<excalibr> dah balik ke
<shah`> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 1.511 seconds from shah`
<shah`> !rehash
<shah`> !seen shah`
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops> [seen!] shah`, senget la dia ni..hihihi
<shah`> !seen ejat
<EggDrops>  shah`, tak pernah lihat plak saya :/ ejat.
<shah`> !seen shahlinux
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops> [seen!] shah`, shahlinux ada tu kat sini..buta ke tak nampak!
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-23
<shah`> wb sweemeng
<sweemeng> hi shah` 
<shah`> hai ;]
<shah`> sweemeng duk mana?
<sweemeng> Kay Ale
<sweemeng> KL lol
<shah`> i see
<shah`> ew
<shah`> wb ejat
<ejat> tq
<shah`> !seen ejat
<EggDrops> ejat (~fenris@ubuntu/member/fenris-) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar IRC dari #ubuntu-my 36 menit yang lalu dengan pesanan : (Ping timeout: 245 seconds).
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<shah`> !seen pensreturn
<EggDrops>  shah`, tak pernah lihat plak saya :/ pensreturn.
<shah`> !seen penreturns
<EggDrops> penreturns (~unintende@210.195.167.129) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar IRC dari #ubuntu-my 5 jam, 59 menit yang lalu dengan pesanan : (Ping timeout: 252 seconds).
<excalibr> woii shah` tak balik beraya ke lolol
<shah`> x la bro
<shah`> bln 10 balik mesia ;]
<excalibr> kesian..
<excalibr> skrg tgh tahun berapa?
<shah`> tahun apa tu?
<excalibr> tahun kat uni
<shah`> er
<excalibr> ke dah keje o:
<shah`> bila lak aku duk uni
<shah`> aku keje
<excalibr> ntah..aku igtkan ko student lagi
<excalibr> oic
<shah`> ok x raya excalibr?
<excalibr> meriah gak la..sbab keluarga aku besar :D
<excalibr> tapi bila smua dah balik mmg terasa sgt sunyi
<shah`> raya kat mana bro?
<excalibr> kat klntan je
 * excalibr rasa kita patut buat satu channel lain utk sembang off-topic
<shah`> rasanya da ada chan utk offtopic
<shah`> sweemeng
<shah`> !ping sweemeng
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 1.281 seconds from sweemeng
<sweemeng> swwtf
<sweemeng> wtf
<shah`> hihihihi
<sweemeng> tv time mate
<shah`> td pakai ipv6 BNC atau local?
<shah`> sweemeng is ~sweemeng@2001:470:36:16b:44c0:9a00:69de:56e4
<excalibr> sweemeng: howdy
<excalibr> sweemeng ni singaporean ke
<shah`> KL
<shah`> klau singaporean da tentu masuk ubuntu-sg
<shah`> lol
<excalibr> sg pun ada cenel loco ubuntu ke
<shah`> x tau la
<excalibr> tapi hyperair yg selalu lepak sini tu singapoeran tau
<shah`> hihihi
<shah`> oooo
<excalibr> dia ahli motu dev klu tak silap
<shah`> ko lak excalibr?
<shah`> apa sumbangan ? ;]
<excalibr> sumbangan aku? rants and complains lol
<shah`> hihihihi
<shah`> ok la tu
<excalibr> aku user biasa je..takda apa-apa special :D
<shah`> sama la
 * shah` masih n00b dlm linux
<excalibr> isp kat sana dah bagi ipv6 ke
<shah`> tak
<shah`> BNCje ni
<shah`> eh..znc
<excalibr> eh shah` 
<excalibr> nak tanya..mobile telco kat sana diorang ada tak hantar spam sms apa-apa mcm kat telco msia
<excalibr> those nonsense ads sms..
<shah`> ada
<penreturns> adaa
<shah`> apa yg ada pen?
<penreturns> shah`> ada
<penreturns> :D
<shah`> lol ;]
<shah`> <excalibr> [15:26:32] eh shah` 
<shah`> <excalibr> [15:27:23] nak tanya..mobile telco kat sana diorang ada tak hantar spam sms apa-apa mcm kat telco msia
<shah`> <excalibr> [15:27:56] those nonsense ads sms..
<shah`> <***> Playback Complete.
<penreturns> wakakkaka
<excalibr> oh ye ke
<shah`> !seen sweemeng
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops> sweemeng (~sweemeng@175.143.72.209) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar IRC dari #ubuntu-my 3 jam, 37 menit yang lalu dengan pesanan : (Ping timeout: 244 seconds).
<shah`> !rehash
<excalibr> shah`: 
<excalibr> !ping shah` 
<EggDrops> Compliance (excalibr) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.71 seconds from shah`
<shah`> yer
<excalibr> masuk sana plox
<shah`> masuk mana?
<excalibr> #ubuntu-my-offtopic
<digitaljedi> hello
<excalibr> pergh jedi
<digitaljedi> :D
<excalibr> slmt hari raya
<digitaljedi> selamat hari raya :)
<digitaljedi> weh korang. ada tak guna ubuntu server?
<excalibr> cyberflyz?
<digitaljedi> cyberflyz?
<excalibr> ye
<digitaljedi> siapa tu?
<digitaljedi> soory noob sikit
<excalibr> takda..ingat user yg tanya pasal ircd kat forum tadi tu
<excalibr> abaikan
<digitaljedi> oh..
<excalibr> kenaa dgn ubuntu server
<excalibr> *kenapa
<digitaljedi> nak tanya sikit
<digitaljedi> mula2 main dgn freebsd pastu bosan
<digitaljedi> ubuntu server sesuai ke untuk personal file server+dns+dhcp server?
<digitaljedi> kalau boleh taknak guna windows server 08
<excalibr> haha
<excalibr> lebih dari seswai
<digitaljedi> kalau boleh nak main dgn virtualization dgn folding@home sikit
<excalibr> file server tu file sharing dgn window client ke
<digitaljedi> kalau linux smb/cifs share kan?
<digitaljedi> a'ah
<excalibr> boleh je
<digitaljedi> haa lagi satu
<digitaljedi> boleh run headless?
<excalibr> klu nak guna versi desktop pun boleh..cuma chaotic sikit ah
<digitaljedi> dia ada built in virtualization client ke?
<excalibr> built in?
<excalibr> mcm chroot/jail tu ke
<excalibr> atau full hardware virt?
<digitaljedi> hardware virt
<excalibr> takda kot..biasanya org install vmware, virtualbox, kvm
<excalibr> vbox tu boleh guna secara headless..vmware pun boleh tapi lagi tricky nk set up
<digitaljedi> alright, thanks agt2 :)
<digitaljedi> sgt2*
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-25
<putra> hey
<putra> hai
<excalibr> tak leh sabar
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-26
<susahsebut> salam. Selamat Hari Raya Maaf Zahir Batin buat semua :)
<susahsebut> korang sume dah startkeje ka?
<shah`> ya
<shah`> raya pertama pun keje
<excalibr> helo susahsebut 
<shah`> !seen penreturns
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops> penreturns (~unintende@210.195.167.129) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar IRC dari #ubuntu-my 1 hour, 56 menit yang lalu dengan pesanan : (Ping timeout: 244 seconds).
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite_> selamat hari raya...maaf zahir batin
<meng> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L-hQhZukGM
<darknite_> selamat hari raya aidilfitri mypapit
<susahsebut> selamat hari raya darknite_ , mypapit  and all
<darknite_> susahsebut..lama x sembang
<susahsebut> meng, the video sucks though. LOL
<susahsebut> ye darknite_ 
<darknite_> ape cerita abam susahsebut sekarang?
<meng> susahsebut: more for the WTF ness
<susahsebut> hang lama ilang gi mana?
<darknite_> sapa abam susahsebut maksudkan?
<susahsebut> how did you found the video meng. my raya mood is ruined now. haha
<susahsebut> darknite_,  hang tu la mana ilang lama gile tak nampak
<meng> IRC also
<darknite_> biasa la..commited kat keje la katakan
<meng> hang pikir balik kerje de
<susahsebut> nak try post video tu kat gb la. tengok apa response :p
<susahsebut> *fb
<darknite_> saya rasa nk muntah
<darknite_> susahsebut..biasa la..keje kuat utk cari rezeki utk sara mak ayah 
<susahsebut> bagus2 darknite_ , jasa mak ayah perlu dibalas
<darknite_> betui2..kadang tuh keje malam...
<darknite_> sbb tuh jarang on9 sekarang
<mypapit> tq darknite_, tq all!!!!
<darknite_> bila boleh jumpa abam mypapit
<mypapit> darknite_, haha
<mypapit> darknite_, nnt bln 9, nak turun kl
<darknite_> hmm..bln 9 nie saya ada exam
<mypapit> ooo icicic
<mypapit> darknite_, study diploma ke ? 
<darknite_> bkn...sekarang dah keje
<mypapit> darknite_, oo.. exam apa ek bulan 9?
<darknite_> exam ec-council certified security analysis / licensed pentration testing
<mypapit> 1337
<darknite_> ape tuh 1337?
<meng> leeet
<meng> elite
<mypapit> darknite_, ya ya
<meng> bahasa gamer pun tak reti
<mypapit> haha
<darknite_> saya nie banyak lagik perlu belajar 
<darknite_> daripada otai2 ubuntu nie.. mypapit, susahsebut
<lolz> leet speak
<mypapit> darknite_, oo tak otai
<mypapit> darknite_, ada yg otai
 * mypapit = bkn otai
<darknite_> baik la..
<darknite_> tapi xsalah kalau buat knowledge sharing kan
<shah`> huhu
<darknite_> ape huhu shah `
<shah`> xde ape ;]
<shah`> bru balik joging
<darknite_> untung la
 * darknite_ tengah tengok liverpool vs manchester city
<shah`> haha
<shah`> apa yg untungnya
<darknite_> baru balik dari jogging..
<darknite_> saya x larat nk jogging
<shah`> ooo
<shah`> psl apa x larat?
<darknite_> hbs keje lambat
<shah`> ooo
<darknite_> saya dengar kecoh pasal cikgu BI 
<darknite_> ape kes erk..
<shah`> !rehash
<darknite_> ape tuh rehash?
<shah`> cikgu BI ngamuk
<shah`> ahaks
<darknite_> oo..
<darknite_> sbb baru terbaca 
<shah`> cikgu BI ada lepak sini x?
<shah`> tu la
<darknite_> tak pasti la abam shah` 
<shah`> bdk2 skrg mmg kuang di ajar
<shah`> bru dpt defes website da claim sbg hekes bagai
<darknite_> bagi saya...defes tuh mainan bdk2 kecik
<shah`> expl0it/script pun org punya
<darknite_> maaf jika kata2 saya kasar tapi betui
<shah`> ya
<shah`> betul tu
<shah`> defes ni cam syok sendiri
<shah`> klau site bsr2 leh gak nak syok sendiri
<darknite_> kalau betui nk tunjuk berlagak...pegi la crack ape2 tools ke
<darknite_> ataupun buat tools secerutiy
<shah`> tu laaa
<shah`> diorg dpt pendedahan trus ke arah deface
<shah`> da deface maki2 webmaster plak tu
<darknite_> ape boleh buat
<darknite_> tuh minded bdk2 sekarang
<shah`> hmm
<shah`> aku pun start kenal web dgn defes
<shah`> ..:: My Connection Speed Is : 19.84 Kbps & My CPU Speed is : 529 MHz ::..
<darknite_> hmm
<shah`> tp xde la maki2 webmaster
<shah`> hari2 dok defes lama2 jd bosan
<darknite_> ada bdk tuh twa gune havij tapi bila di tanye pasal macam havij work..tak taw
<shah`> hahaha
<shah`> tu la
<darknite_> konsep havij pun xtaw..
<shah`> dlm deface script suh patch bagai
<darknite_> taw gune saje..no point la
<shah`> tp haram x tau apa tu patch
<darknite_> jgn cakap patch la..
<darknite_> entah diorang taw ke ape function script tuh
<shah`> ;]
<shah`> lyn je la bro
<darknite_> sbb tools nie hanye utk mudahkan keje saje
<shah`> a'ah
<darknite_> kalau havij dah xada..diorang nk pakai ape?
<shah`> klau guna sqlmap nampak skit
<shah`> atau sqli secara manual
<darknite_> aku selalu buat sqli secara manual
<shah`> cari db,colume,table
<darknite_> hmm..
<darknite_> saya kalau nk test website..saya biasakan diri dengan cara manual..jgn bergantung harap pada tools
<shah`> darknite_ pakai id apa kat fb?
<darknite_> nape ye?
<darknite_> dah delete fb
<shah`> er
<shah`> cam ne delete fb..ajar pliss
<shah`> setahu sy leh deactivate je
<darknite_> xigt..
<darknite_> https://www.facebook.com/help/delete_account
<darknite_> cuba buat kat situ
<shah`> uiksss
<darknite_> why?
<shah`> sejak bila leh delete ni?
<shah`> sebelum x leh kan?
<darknite_> boleh
<shah`> atau aku ketinggalan
<darknite_> aku dah delete fb nie sejak tahun lepas
<shah`> ooo
<shah`> mmg aku ketinggalan la ni
<darknite_> xpe..
<darknite_> kadang2 tuh ada bende jgk yg aku ketinggalan
<shah`> away mandi jap bro
<shah`> peluh joging da ilang
<shah`> salam
<darknite_> salam
<darknite_> aku pun dah nk tido sbb esok keje pagi
#ubuntu-my 2013-08-20
<fairuz> woot excalibr
<excalibr> haiii
<excalibr> selamat hari raya
<excalibr> ada tak app yg boleh generate icc profile
<excalibr> atau lcd software calibrator
#ubuntu-my 2015-08-17
<mypapit> fakap
#ubuntu-my 2015-08-18
<mypapit> f3f3t
<mypapit> mana ejat?
#ubuntu-my 2015-08-19
<adlan> yo mypapit 
<adlan> mypapit, https://tlhp.cf/18-years-of-gnome-evolution/ tengok gnome 2.10, gambar bila tu? haha
#ubuntu-my 2015-08-22
<ejat> mypapit: ?
<nas__> hi all
#ubuntu-my 2016-08-26
<mypapit> bot bot boottt
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-20
<UbuntuMY> KhadijeEbrahimi was added by: KhadijeEbrahimi
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-22
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://openstackmy-8th-birthday.eventbrite.com   8th OpenStack Celebration @ OpenStackMY Meetup  Date : 25 Aug 2018  Time : 8.00am to 1.00pm  Venue : Universiti Kuala Lumpur  Technology update / knowledge sharing session related with OpenStack from:  * UniKL  * Huawei  * DELL  * OpenStackMY  * KatanaLogic  Agenda:  * 8.00am - 9.00am : Arrival & Registration Participant  * 9.00am - 9.15am : Few word from the organiser  * 9.15am - 9.35am :
<UbuntuMY> Thanks for the 8 great years! (OpenStackMY)  * 9.35am - 9.55am : Overall Huawei Technology & Vision introduction (Huawei)  * 10.00am - 10.30am : Breakfast Break  * 10.30am - 10.50am : Openstack in Education for Research, Teaching & Learning (UniKL)  * 10.50am - 11.10am : Huawei FusionCloud & roadmap introduction (Huawei)  * 11.10am - 11.30am : Openstack powering 5G transformation (Dell)  * 11.30am - 11.50am : A case of study of achieving 2,000% storage
<UbuntuMY> performance gain with an Openstack Cloud Provider (KatanaLogic)  * 11.50am - 12.30pm : Lunch (Celebrate OpenStack Birthday) & Networking Session  * 12.30pm - 1.00pm : Closing & Group Photo
<UbuntuMY> Andrew55306 was added by: Andrew55306
<UbuntuMY> pone davooodi was added by: pone davooodi
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-25
<UbuntuMY> RaziyeNahavandi was added by: RaziyeNahavandi
#ubuntu-my 2019-08-19
<yusuke> hi
<yusuke> hi iamfree 
<iamfree> ya
<yusuke> how much?
<iamfree> @yusuke: wat?
